# tannheimer tal



## jungangler 93 (21. Dezember 2008)

mein vater, ein freund und ich wollen nächstes jahr nach tannheim zum fischen (tannheim nur da es nah bei der grenze ist und ein kumpel schon mal da war). da es dort mehrere gewässer gibt, wäre ich für einige ratschläge dankbar. welches gewässer ist am einfachsten zu befischen?welche fische gibts wo ? usw .
man sollte auch spinnfischen dürfen, da mein freund nicht fliegenfischen kann.


----------



## Chris_DA (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: tannheimer tal*

War mehrmals in den letzten Jahren dort.

Wie du bereits geschrieben hast, es gibt mehrere Gewässer:

Haldensee:

See mit recht gutem Hechtbestand. Haben dort viele mittlere Hechte gefangen. Ist eine recht kurzweilige Fischerei, wenn du den Spinner/Wobbler nah am Schilf vorbei führst oder mit dem Boot schleppst.
Waren dort nur 1x da die Karte + Boot doch recht teuer sind für das was man geboten bekommt. Boot würde ich aufjedenfall empfehlen.

Vilsalpsee:

Sehr schöner See mit guten Forellen + Barschbestand. Auch hier hat sich die Schleppmethode bewährt. Einen Streamer oder Spinner geschleppt brachte die meisten Bisse. Boot würde ich aufjedenfall empfehlen, da man nicht alle Stellen vom Ufer aus erreichen kann und um den See ziemlich viel Touristen unterwegs sind.

Vils-Ach-Bach 
(nur Fliege, es gibt aber auch ein Stück das mit Spinner beangelt werden darf):

10 km lange Bachstrecke die einige interessante Stellen hat. Würde empfehlen den Bach zu erkunden und dann evtl. die interesannten Stellen mit dem Auto anzufahren. Du hast zwischendrin mehere Kilometer die einfach uninteressant sind.

Plansee:

Tolles Gewässer aber ziemlich groß, haben wir letztes Jahr beangelt vom Ufer aus, da leider noch keine Boote im Wasser waren, bis auf ein paar schöne Barsche und 2 Renken war leider nichts, die Salmoniden ließen sich nicht blicken. Der See soll aber auch für Salmoniden ziemlich gut sein.
Hinter dem einzigen Hotel (nähe Campingplatz) befindet sich Ufernah eine Barschwiese. Weiß nicht ob man da noch Angeln darf sind immer ziemlich viele Taucher unterwegs.

Hoffe ich konnte dir einen kleinen Überblick geben. Gibt noch einige Gewässer die ich hier nicht genannt habe. Außerdem gibts kurz vor der Grenze auch schöne Seen (Weißensee, Forggensee)

Du brauchst außerdem noch die Jahresfischereikarte des Landes Tirol. Kostete letztes Jahr glaube ich 20-25 Euro. Bekommst du eigentlich an jeder Kartenausgabestelle.

Es werden bei den meisten Gewässern immer nur eine gewisse Anzahl Karten jeden Tag ausgegeben. Evtl. einen Tag vorher anrufen und reservieren oder früh da sein.

Als Reisezeit würde ich ab Ende Mai, Anfang Juni empfehlen. Wir waren letztes Jahr Anfang Mai und der Haldensee und Vilsalpsee waren noch zugefroren, außerdem war die gesamte Fischerei nicht so ergiebig wie die letzten Jahre lag wohl an dem noch sehr kalten Wasser.

Hier noch ein paar Links:


http://www.tannheimertal.com/index.shtml?s_fischen

http://www.angelprofi.at/plansee.htm

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## Maxi10 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: tannheimer tal*

Kann mir bitte jemand genauere informationen zum vilsalpsee geben würde nächste oder übernächste woche dort gerne mal zum angeln gehen


----------



## Allround-Angler (13. August 2020)

Möchte das Thema wieder hoch holen. Demnächst komme ich ins Tannheimer Tal. Boot habe ich keines, wollte nebenbei etwas angeln. Spinnfischen wäre wohl ideal, meine bessere Hälfte ist mit dabei.
Gruß und Petri Ingo


----------



## Lajos1 (13. August 2020)

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Möchte das Thema wieder hoch holen. Demnächst komme ich ins Tannheimer Tal. Boot habe ich keines, wollte nebenbei etwas angeln. Spinnfischen wäre wohl ideal, meine bessere Hälfte ist mit dabei.
> Gruß und Petri Ingo



Hallo,

das Tannheimer Tal bietet viele Möglichkeiten zum Fischen, musst mal googeln, was Dir so zusagt. Gut für die Reissekasse sind die, für österreichische Verhältnisse, sehr moderaten Lizenzpreise.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## ragbar (14. August 2020)

Im Haldensee konnte ich den ersten Hecht meines Lebens als Steppke mit 12 Jahren fangen, vom Ufer,direkt am Parkplatz am unteren Seeteil. Am oberen Teil konnte ich auf Wurm einige Barsche fangen. Und Schleien gab es dort.
Das alles mit meiner 1.60er DAM-Vollglasrute,30er Mono und meiner billigen DAM Prince-Rolle,und Mann,war ich happy.


----------



## Allround-Angler (17. August 2020)

Danke für Eure Info.
Allgemeine Karte für Tirol 25 €, dazu kommt die Tageskarte.
Für österreichische Verhältnisse günstig ;-).
Außer man geht an einen komerziellen See, ist aber für mich weniger interessant, da ich die "vielen" Fische eh nicht verwerten könnte.


----------

